# Lense Color



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sure it does. Different lens colors and tints perform better in different conditions. For example, a dark rose colored lens is great for bright bluebird days, but will be a bad choice on an overcast flat light day because it'll wash out the details of the terrain.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

yes they do. i don't think there is a huge difference from most of the colors but if u have a darker lense and its snowing and overcast your gonna have trouble seeing what u are riding on. same with a clear lense in the sun, they work but you would want a darker lense. take a look at smith i/o goggles. they come with two lenses and can be changed in under 20 sec. u can find them on ebay for $90.

How To Buy Snow Goggles - YouTube

he beat me to it haha.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Lens color doesn't matter when its puking.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

If I was to buy a set of goggles with one lens, what would be the optimal colour lens to get?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

The more bright days the darker the lense you would get, but best would be something in the middle in an orange or light brown. Oakley persimmon is a good example.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Easto said:


> If I was to buy a set of goggles with one lens, what would be the optimal colour lens to get?


Something amber (like the Oakley Persimmon/High Intensity Persimmon) is a pretty good all-around lens.


----------



## hoodrat (Mar 22, 2012)

I really enjoy my rose tint for all around lenses.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm looking at a pair of goggles that come with "foundation/sensor mirror" lenses. What conditions will these be good for? will they work for night riding too or will i need a different lens. What is better for night riding, yellow or clear?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Easto said:


> If I was to buy a set of goggles with one lens, what would be the optimal colour lens to get?


A light yellow or light rose tint lens. I like the Smith sensor mirror lenses and in the worst white conditions I like the yellow sensor mirror. I really want to like, and need to give it more time, the red sensor mirror.

For me, if I had to buy one I'd buy either the yellow or rose sensor. Bluebird doesn't bother me as much as white out conditions. :thumbsup:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

pdxrealtor said:


> A light yellow or light rose tint lens. I like the Smith sensor mirror lenses and in the worst white conditions I like the yellow sensor mirror. I really want to like, and need to give it more time, the red sensor mirror.
> 
> For me, if I had to buy one I'd buy either the yellow or rose sensor. Bluebird doesn't bother me as much as white out conditions. :thumbsup:


Agreed, I can see fine on bluebird days with my yellow lens, but I can't see shit if I had a dark lens on snowy/overcast days.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

what if I'm riding at night alot? should I just get a clear lens or do some of the colored ones work well for night as well?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> what if I'm riding at night alot? should I just get a clear lens or do some of the colored ones work well for night as well?


SMith.... yellow sensor mirror, or the like FTW


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

HoboMaster said:


> Agreed, I can see fine on bluebird days with my yellow lens, but I can't see shit if I had a dark lens on snowy/overcast days.


+1. Pet peeve of mine that many people ride with lenses that are much too dark - just look at all the Fire Iridium and similar lenses which are bluebird tints but which people are sporting in all kinds of conditions (presumably because the look cool).


----------

